# Is Gi bill housing allowance in Manila higher than Subic?



## valbayuga (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello everyone.I am a US army veteran and I'm new to this forum. I'm seeking guidance in regards to using my GI BILL/post 911 education benefits as to where would it benefit me more financially. If I rather go to school in Manila or other places. I did a little research in va.gov website and I learned that OSA (overseas allowance )is greater in Manila than anywhere else in the country.

I am not sure if OSA pertains to active duty service members only or also applies to veterans.
I read two conflicting statements. One says I will get $1368 fix rate monthly which is the BAH when you enroll in school in Philippines and the other one is the OSA which I will get over $1100 for housing , over $600 for utilities and over $100 for security in moving in.

What is the difference between OSA and BAH? Which one applies to me as a veteran. Or will I get both....

My main objective is to go to school where the rate is the highest as far as the living allowance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*VA payments and education*



valbayuga said:


> Hello everyone.I am a US army veteran and I'm new to this forum. I'm seeking guidance in regards to using my GI BILL/post 911 education benefits as to where would it benefit me more financially. If I rather go to school in Manila or other places. I did a little research in va.gov website and I learned that OSA (overseas allowance )is greater in Manila than anywhere else in the country.
> 
> I am not sure if OSA pertains to active duty service members only or also applies to veterans.
> I read two conflicting statements. One says I will get $1368 fix rate monthly which is the BAH when you enroll in school in Philippines and the other one is the OSA which I will get over $1100 for housing , over $600 for utilities and over $100 for security in moving in.
> ...


Hi and welcome,

If the amount paid out to you is or would be higher in Manila, I'm guessing that the reason would be a higher cost of living as well as tuition at schools than in other parts of the country. I think a personal visit with a VA officer is in order.
Also, unless you have spent a very long time in the Philippines in the past, it would be advisable to visit here before obligating yourself to years of schooling in a 3rd world country.


Gene


----------



## valbayuga (Feb 26, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> If the amount paid out to you is or would be higher in Manila, I'm guessing that the reason would be a higher cost of living as well as tuition at schools than in other parts of the country. I think a personal visit with a VA officer is in order.
> Also, unless you have spent a very long time in the Philippines in the past, it would be advisable to visit here before obligating yourself to years of schooling in a 3rd world country.
> ...


Hello Gene and Viol

I took your advise and went ahead to see a Veteran officer at the RAO center which stands for Retired Activity Organization. I spoke with a retired navy who is the deputy director. He is as well attending college here in the Philippines so that really work out well with my intention coming down the office.
He walked me through the education system in the Philippines and most importantly the GI Bill. It does increase every year.
He said that it doesn't matter what place or school in the Philippines you will go or whatever rank that you retired. A captain or a private, you will get a flat rate of $1368 a month as you living expense here in the Philippines.
That info cleared up a lot of confusions on my part. Since I'm from Subic, I might as well pursue my degree here. Subic is a wonderful wonderful place by the way. If you will stay inside the former US naval base now called SBMA freeport zone is really nice. Almost all the convenience that you have back home you can buy here. Plenty of American products and food at reasonable prices.

I hope that my fellow veteran who's planning to use their GI Bill in the Philippines read this info that I gathered from our local RAO center.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good News*



valbayuga said:


> Hello Gene and Viol
> 
> I took your advise and went ahead to see a Veteran officer at the RAO center which stands for Retired Activity Organization. I spoke with a retired navy who is the deputy director. He is as well attending college here in the Philippines so that really work out well with my intention coming down the office.
> He walked me through the education system in the Philippines and most importantly the GI Bill. It does increase every year.
> ...


Fantastic! Glad you were able to get the needed info. Yea, Subic is a great place to live, work, or retire. I've been there and the surrounding area and like it much better than where we are close to Clark airbase. Brgy Barretto over there has some great places and also imported meat and deli item stores. Not to mention the bikini's over at Blue Rock and beyond!
Since I'm over here on the other side of the "hill," I often go to the VFW in Angeles. Great tacos and killer apple pie:tea:...
Hope everyone you know is able to get this info also. 


Enjoy the beach and a swim for me,

Gene


----------



## valbayuga (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello,

Great food, bikinis over blue rock ,imported meat..I say HOOOAAHH!
Don't know a whole lot abt. Clark but I'll come down there in the future. Thanks again.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Cintron (Jul 26, 2012)

valbayuga said:


> Hello Gene and Viol
> 
> I took your advise and went ahead to see a Veteran officer at the RAO center which stands for Retired Activity Organization. I spoke with a retired navy who is the deputy director. He is as well attending college here in the Philippines so that really work out well with my intention coming down the office.
> He walked me through the education system in the Philippines and most importantly the GI Bill. It does increase every year.
> ...


I have a question Sir..My husband will be getting out of the army 2 weeks from now.he's only 27 years old and he's planning to live here for good. I read about the GI bill that you posted,& we was just talking about that,he said he doesnt know much how it works.Is he entitled with GI bill too? He's a cook and wants to get a culinary course here in the Philippines...please enlighten us about this topic.Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish I had good solid information for you but I do not. He needs to talk with the Veterans Administration office closest to him in the US to get accurate, legal information. The VFW Post in Angeles City will be able to help some after he is here. But the most important thing right now is to talk to the VA in the states.
Here is a link to the VFW post in Angeles City.

Good Luck


----------



## Mr & Mrs Cintron (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you sir Gene for the info...i will have him talk to somebody,right now he is stationed at Ft. Polk Louissiana.


----------



## valbayuga (Feb 26, 2012)

*Gi Bill*



Mr & Mrs Cintron said:


> I have a question Sir..My husband will be getting out of the army 2 weeks from now.he's only 27 years old and he's planning to live here for good. I read about the GI bill that you posted,& we was just talking about that,he said he doesnt know much how it works.Is he entitled with GI bill too? He's a cook and wants to get a culinary course here in the Philippines...please enlighten us about this topic.Thank you.


Hello Mr and Mrs Cintron,

I'm glad that you read my post. I will answer your concern as thorough as possible. First thing first, before you move here in the island, tell your husband to get his Certificate of Eligibilty. I don't want you to hassle when you get here and and have to make calls to VA education in the states just to send your COE. Just like I did, it's not fun. It took almost two months for mine to arrive in the mail in the Philippines so plan accordingly. My other suggestion is to register at the VA website online and select premium member, that way you can request for your COE online and able to print it. That also will take weeks but not as long. Awsome tool, I wish I would have known that before I hassled my self getting mine. Now, when you have your certificate of eligibility you will bring that to your desired school and ask to talk to a VA official. If the university will accomodate a US veteran, there is always an officiating VA representative who is knowledgeable with the process. And that is it! BUT CAN'T STRESS IT ENOUGH, YOU HAVE TO BRING THAT COE OTHERWISE THE SCHOOL WILL NOT ENTERTAIN YOU.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Charges? Premium Memberships?*



valbayuga said:


> Hello Mr and Mrs Cintron,
> 
> I'm glad that you read my post. I will answer your concern as thorough as possible. First thing first, before you move here in the island, tell your husband to get his Certificate of Eligibilty. I don't want you to hassle when you get here and and have to make calls to VA education in the states just to send your COE. Just like I did, it's not fun. It took almost two months for mine to arrive in the mail in the Philippines so plan accordingly. My other suggestion is to register at the VA website online and select premium member, that way you can request for your COE online and able to print it. That also will take weeks but not as long. Awsome tool, I wish I would have known that before I hassled my self getting mine. Now, when you have your certificate of eligibility you will bring that to your desired school and ask to talk to a VA official. If the university will accomodate a US veteran, there is always an officiating VA representative who is knowledgeable with the process. And that is it! BUT CAN'T STRESS IT ENOUGH, YOU HAVE TO BRING THAT COE OTHERWISE THE SCHOOL WILL NOT ENTERTAIN YOU.


*Since when does the VA charge for or even offer premium memberships for any of it's services??? A VA home loan is one thing but what is this?

Does anyone on the forum have information on memberships in the VA? Maybe I've lived in the Philippines too long but sounds a bit flaky to me:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Gene
*


----------



## valbayuga (Feb 26, 2012)

*misconstrude premium membership*



valbayuga said:


> Hello Mr and Mrs Cintron,
> 
> I'm glad that you read my post. I will answer your concern as thorough as possible. First thing first, before you move here in the island, tell your husband to get his Certificate of Eligibilty. I don't want you to hassle when you get here and and have to make calls to VA education in the states just to send your COE. Just like I did, it's not fun. It took almost two months for mine to arrive in the mail in the Philippines so plan accordingly. My other suggestion is to register at the VA website online and select premium member, that way you can request for your COE online and able to print it. That also will take weeks but not as long. Awsome tool, I wish I would have known that before I hassled my self getting mine. Now, when you have your certificate of eligibility you will bring that to your desired school and ask to talk to a VA official. If the university will accomodate a US veteran, there is always an officiating VA representative who is knowledgeable with the process. And that is it! BUT CAN'T STRESS IT ENOUGH, YOU HAVE TO BRING THAT COE OTHERWISE THE SCHOOL WILL NOT ENTERTAIN YOU.


Hello Gene Viol,

I apologize for the confusion. The Va.gov website is a great tool to view your benefits just like I do when I want to see my disabilty compensation if it get deposited to my bank or what not. The website also let you request for your discharge papers from the army DD214. And among other things that can help the veteran. But you have to register on the website first and it's for FREE. There are two option to register . A regular member and a premium membership. A premium membership allows you to request your certificate of eligibilty for your VA education benefits and print. For those who are regular members, they can upgrade to premium. Again FREE. Sorry for the confussion thou I didn't write that there is a fee to register nor I have stated that it's free.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

An unrelated but helpful item for this topic... Have your husband get an internet phone (something like Magic Jack) before he gets here. This will give him free calls to/from the states for aomething like $40 per year... It makes a huge difference vs. paying 500p for 5min via your cell phone..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thank You*



valbayuga said:


> Hello Gene Viol,
> 
> I apologize for the confusion. The Va.gov website is a great tool to view your benefits just like I do when I want to see my disabilty compensation if it get deposited to my bank or what not. The website also let you request for your discharge papers from the army DD214. And among other things that can help the veteran. But you have to register on the website first and it's for FREE. There are two option to register . A regular member and a premium membership. A premium membership allows you to request your certificate of eligibilty for your VA education benefits and print. For those who are regular members, they can upgrade to premium. Again FREE. Sorry for the confussion thou I didn't write that there is a fee to register nor I have stated that it's free.


Thanks for the clarification on that as it is something I had not heard of before.

Gene


----------



## valbayuga (Feb 26, 2012)

*gi bill clarification*



Gene and Viol said:


> Thanks for the clarification on that as it is something I had not heard of before.
> 
> Gene


No problem Gene and Viol. That's why we have this forum to help each other. For the young couple planning to use the GI BILL in the Philippines, Mr and Mrs Cintron.
I as well was stationed in Fort Polk, LA. I left 2007. WARRIOR'S BRIGADE.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Cintron (Jul 26, 2012)

valbayuga said:


> No problem Gene and Viol. That's why we have this forum to help each other. For the young couple planning to use the GI BILL in the Philippines, Mr and Mrs Cintron.
> I as well was stationed in Fort Polk, LA. I left 2007. WARRIOR'S BRIGADE.


I have question again(lol)... I know,i tend to get annoying,too many questions...but thats how we learn right? Anyway,my question is(might be out of topic) is there any jobs here in the philippines for somebody who is out the army? thats one of my husbands fear... he's been in the army since he was 18 & now he's 27,he feels like it will be hard to adjust to civilian life...


----------



## valbayuga (Feb 26, 2012)

*job for ex military in Philippines*



Mr & Mrs Cintron said:


> I have question again(lol)... I know,i tend to get annoying,too many questions...but thats how we learn right? Anyway,my question is(might be out of topic) is there any jobs here in the philippines for somebody who is out the army? thats one of my husbands fear... he's been in the army since he was 18 & now he's 27,he feels like it will be hard to adjust to civilian life...


Hello MR and Mrs Cintron,

I got out 2007 and went back to my hometown in PA. I was unemployed for a year. I chose not to be in the workforce after two years back to back deployment in Iraq.Needless to say..I was just tired. Adjustment? YES big adjustment. It's gonna take awhile. It took me two years before it sink in. Job in Philippines..if you would settle for 5 to 7 dollars a DAY otherwise just reap the benefits of being just out of the army and collect. Take a break for a year, gather your thoughts,plan and be ready to be a civilian again.Oh..utility bills come rolling in when you are out of the barracks. bummer!


----------



## Mr & Mrs Cintron (Jul 26, 2012)

valbayuga said:


> Hello MR and Mrs Cintron,
> 
> I got out 2007 and went back to my hometown in PA. I was unemployed for a year. I chose not to be in the workforce after two years back to back deployment in Iraq.Needless to say..I was just tired. Adjustment? YES big adjustment. It's gonna take awhile. It took me two years before it sink in. Job in Philippines..if you would settle for 5 to 7 dollars a DAY otherwise just reap the benefits of being just out of the army and collect. Take a break for a year, gather your thoughts,plan and be ready to be a civilian again.Oh..utility bills come rolling in when you are out of the barracks. bummer!


True,i agree with you...he was deployed in Iraq & he just came home from Afghanistan last October,theres a lot happened in Afghanistan that made him not want to extend more years in the army.as a wife,im relieved & all those worrying & sleepless night will be over.but yeah,i know he will have a hard time adjusting to civilian life but im here to support & help him all the way.he wasnt living in the barracks,he have a house off post so im pretty sure he's used to utility bills that comes every month.He wants to find a job here in the philippines,he dont wanna be away from us anymore,its wearing him down.im working as a teacher,ill be here to help support the bills...i may not make a lot but it does help..right now,he's really anxious to just be out & come home.he's actually counting down....9 more days,yay!

Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


----------



## valbayuga (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr & Mrs Cintron said:


> True,i agree with you...he was deployed in Iraq & he just came home from Afghanistan last October,theres a lot happened in Afghanistan that made him not want to extend more years in the army.as a wife,im relieved & all those worrying & sleepless night will be over.but yeah,i know he will have a hard time adjusting to civilian life but im here to support & help him all the way.he wasnt living in the barracks,he have a house off post so im pretty sure he's used to utility bills that comes every month.He wants to find a job here in the philippines,he dont wanna be away from us anymore,its wearing him down.im working as a teacher,ill be here to help support the bills...i may not make a lot but it does help..right now,he's really anxious to just be out & come home.he's actually counting down....9 more days,yay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


Hello Mr and Mrs. Cintron,

That is great if you have a plan like that. Just help each other out for the time of adjustment. I know as an NCO myself it's frustrating not to get the same treatment in the civilian sector. You kinda loose the respect and people don't treat you the same way as when you are still wearing the uniform. Maybe it's just me, but your husband will feel it. Tell him not to loose it! Hahaha I promise everything will be in place in time. I enjoyed my stay when I was in Fort Polk because of friends but not the installation.


----------



## honeybun26 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Interesting*

I am very interested in this topic. 
Isn't it hard to apply for the Gi bill though?
do they also give you money for the books?
thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Honeybun,

Looks like you are in Afghanistan at the moment. If you are active duty military, visit with the VA when you get back home. They will have all needed information for you.
Also, there may be others here in the forum that will have ideas for you as well.



Good luck,

Gene


----------



## buttercup1984 (Aug 19, 2012)

honeybun26 said:


> I am very interested in this topic.
> Isn't it hard to apply for the Gi bill though?
> do they also give you money for the books?
> thanks



my ex applied for va to transfer to me and it took awhile because of his circumstances.

but after it was transfer (july 26 2012) i applied for eligibility for certificate the next day. VA process it by august 1st 2012, and received my certificate by mail on august 18. really fast!

hope that helps on what might be the timeframe.


----------



## dennis09 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe I randomly came across this topic. I'm currently using my GI Bill in the Bay Are (Cali) for the past year and have had my eye on Manila for a WHILE now (for business and personal reasons). I was actually considering taking a year off after this upcoming spring semester to make the move and setup an office in Davao so that I can better network with some of the American expats there. I had no idea that I could use my GI Bill in the Phillipines! 

Anyway, can anyone point me to some resources as to which schools in the country are certified with the VA? Info on degree programs would be nice as well. Thanks again to the original poster for bringing this up!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

dennis09 said:


> Wow, I can't believe I randomly came across this topic. I'm currently using my GI Bill in the Bay Are (Cali) for the past year and have had my eye on Manila for a WHILE now (for business and personal reasons). I was actually considering taking a year off after this upcoming spring semester to make the move and setup an office in Davao so that I can better network with some of the American expats there. I had no idea that I could use my GI Bill in the Phillipines!
> 
> Anyway, can anyone point me to some resources as to which schools in the country are certified with the VA? Info on degree programs would be nice as well. Thanks again to the original poster for bringing this up!


Not sure I understood you. Setting up an office? As in business? Many hoops to jump thru there.........have you spent any time here yet? Philippines is Philippines,it takes some major adjustment if you live among the people here. If you plan on living in an all americanized area it might be different.


----------



## talolokins_85 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi guys I'm planning on going back to our mother land The Philippine Islands and use my MGIB, does anyone in here know how much will I be getting monthly if I go to school full-time? And if somebody knows what will be the payment type, is it direct deposit? Hope somebody can elp me out with this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr & Mrs Cintron said:


> I have a question Sir..My husband will be getting out of the army 2 weeks from now.he's only 27 years old and he's planning to live here for good. I read about the GI bill that you posted,& we was just talking about that,he said he doesnt know much how it works.Is he entitled with GI bill too? He's a cook and wants to get a culinary course here in the Philippines...please enlighten us about this topic.Thank you.


Before a military member exits the service they are supposed to go through a mandatory class called TAPS, it looks like he's not going through this course but he can talk with a VA rep as soon as he can, sounds like time is running out.

I had a Navy buddy that went through various courses and I think he had to pay first the cost and upon finishing the course was reimbursed, I could be wrong but maybe a good question for the VA rep.


----------

